# anyone ever heard of AquaStealth.com?



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

..ok...so im doing my usual browsing of the internetz and i come across this Water/Meth kit...now i have always wanted to go the water/meth route but haven't done too much reading/research... but would this be a bad kit to start on? for a single nozzle setup on a vr6t running no more than 25psi? the price is pretty decent and i really don't want to go too crazy of a setup just yet...simple boost set engagement with a solenoid...rather than a check valve... this kit seems to have everything that i want for the best price that i have seen as of yet... doesn anybody maybe have some insight on it? or maybe can tell me if the parts included are even worth it? any help or guidance would be appreciated...










http://www.aquastealth.com/watermethanolinjectionkit.aspx


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

That was my first kit many moons ago, but very little of it remains in my current configuration. It's a nice deal for what you get, but I don't believe it would be a good fit for your stated application.

It would work acceptably in a very low-boost application, and did so for mine at the time, but won't give you the wider range of control you'll need at 25 psi boost. It'll be difficult/impossible to find a happy medium between enough spray at boost/rev levels where you need it, and not too much spray at boost/rev levels where you don't need it; it's either on or off, no in-between.

I believe a progressive controller of some sort, would be a much better fit for you. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

On/off switching makes perfect sense if your need for octane is also on/off -such as with nitrous oxide. Otherwise, it's 100% ridiculous and not a true solution. You'll bog and misfire until you run perfectly just a second before you have insufficient spray volume to control detonation.

That kit is stuck somewhere in 1998. Don't go there.







Everything BLSport shared with you is spot on advice. :beer:


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

BLSport said:


> That was my first kit many moons ago, but very little of it remains in my current configuration. It's a nice deal for what you get, but I don't believe it would be a good fit for your stated application.
> 
> It would work acceptably in a very low-boost application, and did so for mine at the time, but won't give you the wider range of control you'll need at 25 psi boost. It'll be difficult/impossible to find a happy medium between enough spray at boost/rev levels where you need it, and not too much spray at boost/rev levels where you don't need it; it's either on or off, no in-between.
> 
> I believe a progressive controller of some sort, would be a much better fit for you. :thumbup:


so i started to do a little bit more reading and some more searching...and i have some questions and hoping to get some enlightenment... but i just wanted to clear up that i am _not running 25psi_ at the moment... i would like to run no higher than 25psi... and i am *currently running 10psi and 18 psi*...

...it seems that a progressive controller could be purchased from a couple of different places... but i keep seeing that some are map based and the others are maf based... my setup is a mk3 obdII...i don't have a map sensor, so i am assuming that i would be looking for a maf based controller, correct? and then is there a disadvantage to running maf over map? and how then also how does the maf controller work? is it getting its trigger point from a voltage reading off of the maf? and then how does it progressively scale the water/ meth?

...also i am liking more and more at the dual nozzle setup over the single nozzle setup... but where would you exactly place the nozzles and how would you determine the correct nozzles sizes?... and then where do you place the solenoid (apparently a check valve is not the way to go)...before the two nozzles correct?

...if it helps any i have just done some dyno runs and i can post the graphs to better determine what would would work best... and sorry for the random questions...this is all bit new to me and i am just trying to get it straight...

tia...


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

Even at those boost levels, you'll be much better off with a progressive controller. 

Regarding MAF versus MAP, I'm partial to using MAP as a control reference with turbochargers, particularly those building boost later and/or to a higher peak, as boost tends to build less proportionate to engine speed and mass airflow. Most MAP-based controllers have a built-in MAP sensor, so having one in your current system wouldn't be a prerequisite. 

Your needs for water/meth will be greatest as boost is ramping up and approaching peak boost/load, and will become somewhat less as engine speed increases and load decreases; by basing water/meth flow rate on MAP, this will naturally occur, as once your water/meth flow rate has peaked and engine speed continues to increase, your ratio of water/meth to mass air flow will taper back. 

A MAF-based controller could work too, but may take a bit more tweaking, and you may experience water/meth injection at times when you're not in boost; high engine speeds could cause you to reach mass air flow levels that would trigger the system, depending upon how the controller is tuned. MAF-based controllers tend to work better in applications where boost builds more progressively; e.g., positive displacement superchargers. 

In dual-nozzle installations, typical nozzle placement would be one just after the intercooler, and one just before or after the throttle body. The one just after the intercooler allows maximum time for the water/meth mix to vaporize and cool the charge, and the one at the throttle body allows for a bit more charge cooling, but its primary purpose is to suspend an atomized water/meth mix in the charge entering the combustion chambers, which is where the real magic happens. Regarding nozzle sizing, some experimentation will be necessary, but I’d be willing to bet there are others out there using a dual-nozzle setup in an application similar to yours that could advise you of a good starting point. 

Regarding solenoids and high-cracking-pressure check valves, I’m partial to solenoids; they’re a bit more predictable/reliable in nature, and don’t create a pressure differential like the high-cracking-pressure check valves do. One solenoid can be used for both nozzles by using a T-fitting, but if one of the nozzles is located after the throttle body, just be sure to install a check valve (standard; not high-cracking-pressure) in the line heading to the nozzle located just after the intercooler; this will prevent a vacuum leak and fluid-siphoning between the two nozzles.


----------



## jellowsubmarine (Aug 24, 2011)

opcorn::thumbup:


----------

